# What would you suggest?



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

So, the husband and I are driving from Boulder, Colorado to Prescott, AZ this Thursday for an early Turkey Day with his family and I was considering having my Mother stop by and take care of my 1.75 yr old hedgie girl, Pequop, but I am just not comfortable having her there alone for all the other time that my Mother will not be there to take care of her (i.e. if she poos in her food dish, or if any crazy situation arises).. SO, I have two options and both are stressing me out, but the hedgie is worth it. 

1) Take her with me on the 16 + hour drive (I can't imagine that would be an easy trip for her). 

2) I could TRY to locate someone (a hedgie breeder or someone who actually has experience with hoggies) to watch her for 4 days. 

Any suggestions? :?


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

I'd probably try to take mine with me if the in-laws don't mind. He does well in the car. Do you have many curvy mountains to go through? Do you know if he gets car sick?


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

I had to leave mine with my mother for the same amount of time. She stopped over twice a day and checked the temperature, food and water, and cleaned the wheels. She peeked at them to make sure they would hiss at her but didn't interact with them. She cleaned their water dishes when they got a little bit of food in it. Mine do not have any special needs, and were fine when I got back. I would say you know your mother best and what you can expect her to do for you and how responsible she is. Mine isn't a hedgie specialist by any means, she didn't want to handle them just for fun, but she did do the basics and I know if something had happened (say, if she saw blood anywhere, or something strange in their cage) she would have called me immediately. She also would have run them to the vet for me.

I felt this was less stressful for mine than moving them to take them with me or taking them to someone else's house. They had their familiar surroundings and needs met.

**edit: I just noticed you are in Boulder, I'm in Loveland! Hello neighbor!**


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

Hi neighbor!!!!!!!!!!!! :mrgreen: Is it weird I am so happy that there is another hedgie-pal so close to me?!?! 

I think I am going to take her over to my Mother's house and keep her there. At least then, I can be reassured that she is in the same location constantly. Surprisingly enough, my Mother was quite taken with Pequop, so I don't think loving her will be an issue. I mean, who can resist that cute hedgie facey?!?!?!?! :shock:


----------



## Immortalia (Jan 24, 2009)

I would suggest typing up a nice checklist of things that she needs to do, on a daily basis, and/or occasionally. When I went away for a week, I usually keep my food mixes separate, and I got 7 containers, and counted out all of his daily kibbles, so that she knew to give him 1 container/day, and it just made it easier for her.

Might also be a good idea to add in common behaviours, as well as emergency numbers, including the vet's.


----------



## Ahava (Mar 25, 2009)

I think that leaving your hedgie home would be fine. You can also take her with you if you would like, but keeping her in familiar surroundings might be better. 
If you have no other alternative, take the hedgie with you and plan well. 
Otherwise, a checklist should be fine to give to your mom to insure that everything goes okay.


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

I completely forgot. 

Arizona = Not a Hedgie Loving State. 


=


Me not even risking it. >.<

Thank you all for your advice and responses. It is sincerely appreciated.


----------



## krbshappy71 (Jul 17, 2009)

Immortalia said:


> I would suggest typing up a nice checklist of things that she needs to do, on a daily basis, and/or occasionally. When I went away for a week, I usually keep my food mixes separate, and I got 7 containers, and counted out all of his daily kibbles, so that she knew to give him 1 container/day, and it just made it easier for her.
> 
> Might also be a good idea to add in common behaviours, as well as emergency numbers, including the vet's.


hahaha I did this for my mom with the dogs different food amounts, she laughed at me but admitted it was nice to be able to just dump the food into each dish for each dog. I used sandwich bags labeled with masking tape.

No hedgies for AZ? Hmm.. will have to rethink my retirement location then. *sigh*


----------



## jopenguin (Jun 29, 2009)

Stephanie76 said:


> I completely forgot.
> 
> Arizona = Not a Hedgie Loving State.
> 
> ...


Well then, Mom's the babysitter. Crazy AZ laws.

Watch out, though. She may find him so cute she starts kidnapping him, like my mom does Ender.


----------



## smhufflepuff (Aug 28, 2008)

Immortalia said:


> I got 7 containers, and counted out all of his daily kibbles, so that she knew to give him 1 container/day, and it just made it easier for her.


That's genius!

When I have to go away I've brought mine to my mom's. I bring more stuff for one hedgie than I do for three human children...


----------



## Stephanie76 (Nov 2, 2009)

So I have been checking in on my lady love and it seems the my Mother has been taking good care of her. I am driving back home tomorrow and have survived this trip but not without thinking of my Pequop every second! I miss her so much and can't wait to go home and just love her to death. 

:>


----------

